# Looking into a Rogue. What are the most recent concerns?



## TheQuestionGuy (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking into a 2015 Rogue. What are the most recent and/or common concerns you have been reading about?

I found the section on recalls but actually more interested in other concerns which people may be having issues getting resolved.

For example, reading about the Ford Escape there is apparently a "whistle" problem when driving at 45+ mph that a lot of people complain about and are unable to get resolved. 

What issues exist (if any) for the Rogue?


----------



## VW&Nissmo (Apr 2, 2015)

My only issue on our 2014 was the radio/nav system would force close for no reason. It would turn itself back on, but still very annoying. The dealer reflashed the unit but it didn't fix the problem, so they orders a new unit and I need to get the car back to them for the install.
All in all, I really like the car. Average mpg is 30.5 around town with a best of 36mpg on the open road.


----------



## TheCid (Jul 9, 2014)

*Recall*



TheQuestionGuy said:


> Looking into a 2015 Rogue. What are the most recent and/or common concerns you have been reading about?
> 
> I found the section on recalls but actually more interested in other concerns which people may be having issues getting resolved.
> 
> ...


76,000 2014's have been recalled due to potential fuel pump failure. Bosh pump also used in some BMW's.
Have not had any issues with my 2014,. after visors replaced. Very quiet, no CVT noise, good acceleration, decent MPG, comfortable ride.


----------



## fueradeljuego (Apr 16, 2015)

I find the apps to be completely worthless, and if you have you iPhone you have to have it tethered with a cable for it to even connect. (You can still use voice activation for phone calls via bluetooth). Not a big deal but take that into account if considering the premium package.


----------

